# Dados no Wunderground



## rjsc2000 (15 Set 2009 às 13:59)

Olá a todos

Andei a pesquisar mas não encontrei nenhum topico sobre como colocar dados da estação no wunderground.

Criei lá uma conta mas também não vi nada sobre como fazer isso no site.

Verdade seja dita ainda não experimentei a estação (recebi-a ontem) e não instalei o software. Não sei se o software faz isso automaticamente/facilmente.

Alguém me pode ajudar?

Obrigado

Ricardo


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2009 às 14:04)

rjsc2000 disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Andei a pesquisar mas não encontrei nenhum topico sobre como colocar dados da estação no wunderground.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Qual é a estação e o software que possui?


----------



## rjsc2000 (15 Set 2009 às 14:10)

A estação é a WS 2357 e o sfotwre o heavyweather beta2

ricardo


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2009 às 14:18)

rjsc2000 disse:


> A estação é a WS 2357 e o sfotwre o heavyweather beta2
> 
> ricardo



Posso estar enganado, mas de acordo com a informação existente no site Wunderground, esse software não é compatível com o envio para o Wunderground.

Estes são os softwares compatíveis, de acordo com a informação existente no site:
Virtual Weather Station 
Weather Display 
Weather View 32 
WSWin32 
WeatherLink 
wview 

Podes consultar mais informações aqui: http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_Personal_Weather_Stations


Normalmente, depois de ser efectuado o registo no site e de ser obtido o Station ID, é necessário instalar o software do wunderground referente ao software da estação em causa, o qual permite deposi o envio dos dados da estação para o site.

Em principio, com esse software, não deverá dar! Talvez seja necessário instalar outro software.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2009 às 21:52)

O Wunderground é compatível com o Heavy Weather (HW) sim. Tem é de usar uma aplicação que se chama WeatherUnderground Heavy Weather Uploader (WUHU) que trabalha em conjunto com o HW e permite enviar dados para o Wunderground, AWEKAS, Citizen Weather (...), e ainda mais um site.

Falta compatibilidade para o Meteoclimatic, mas mesmo assim não está mau.

rjsc2000 seguiu PM


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2009 às 22:46)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O Wunderground é compatível com o Heavy Weather (HW) sim. Tem é de usar uma aplicação que se chama WeatherUnderground Heavy Weather Uploader (WUHU) que trabalha em conjunto com o HW e permite enviar dados para o Wunderground, AWEKAS, Citizen Weather (...), e ainda mais um site.
> 
> Falta compatibilidade para o Meteoclimatic, mas mesmo assim não está mau.
> 
> rjsc2000 seguiu PM



Ok. Sendo assim, já aprendi mais uma. Pelos vistos, na página de ajuda que referi, não aparece lá essa informação...

Assim sendo, ainda bem que dá para o *rjsc2000* mandar os seus dados para o Wunderground.


----------



## rjsc2000 (17 Set 2009 às 09:46)

*Re: (RESOLVIDO) Dados no Wunderground com Heavy Weather*

Boas,

Já consegui colocar os dados no wunderground. Na pagina http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp na secção 'Software para PWS' aparece •WUHU / Heavy Weather Uploader que é o Heavy Weather.

Basicamente instalei o Heavy Weather 2.0 beta e o WUHU como o PedroAfonso tinha dito, e exceutei os dois programas. Antes disso instalei os drivers para o conversor USB-rs232 que liga a estação ao computador que o windows 7 descobriu, já que não consegui ler o cd que vinha com a estação.

E foi quase tudo automatico. Só tive de alterar a porta com que tinha ficado definida como COM14, para COM1 para que o Heavyweather a reconheça. Coloquei de seguida no WHUH o ID da estação e a password. E pronto.

Podem ver aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA64

ricardo


----------

